# Keylogging to protect myself



## smartcookie25 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been posting on the addiction and other boards but my husband has been secretly videotappimg me and he is doing bad things with these pics etc and I have been advised by my therapist to keylog his pc but I am a bit intimidated by all the info when I googles the subject. Can someone please help me??? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

